# Howard Slough



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey everyone ended up moving right next to Howard Soulgh WMA. Drive by there today and it looks like there is a gate up unless I was at the wrong spot. Anyone have any inside in access or anything else about this WMA?


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Welcome, And can you pin where you saw the gate. You can not drive on the roads out into the wma.

Here is is north entrance access point. https://goo.gl/maps/3AdN7cyHLAxKojCc9


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks man! Looked in the wrong spot.

Here is where I was:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/41.117895,+-112.122110/@41.1179068,-112.1223404,18z/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

prumpf said:


> Thanks man! Looked in the wrong spot.
> 
> Here is where I was:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/41.117895,+-112.122110/@41.1179068,-112.1223404,18z/data=!3m1!1e3


Not getting in that gate there unless you have lots of money.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

bigbull, enlighten me. Is it a club or something?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

prumpf said:


> bigbull, enlighten me. Is it a club or something?


Yes, it is a private club directly on the east side of Howard Slough.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Gotcha! Does anyone know how busy HW gets during the season? I am used to FB which I feel is overrun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

prumpf said:


> Gotcha! Does anyone know how busy HW gets during the season? I am used to FB which I feel is overrun.


Fewer people overall, but center dike between the two main ponds at Howard Slough gets every bit as nutty as the center dike at FB. Lots of area to cover though.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

prumpf said:


> Gotcha! Does anyone know how busy HW gets during the season? I am used to FB which I feel is overrun.


 Long walks to the outer dikes will get you birds. But you need to put in the effort. I would say it is no better than farmington if your on foot. Boat access is none existent unless your light and can jump the dikes. Even then some bigger boats that have winched over has ruined those points by eating away the dike until it almost straight up and down. DNR put in pull points so there really to blame for the problem. Can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

prumpf said:


> Thanks man! Looked in the wrong spot.
> 
> Here is where I was:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/41.117895,+-112.122110/@41.1179068,-112.1223404,18z/data=!3m1!1e3


Like UBB said that is the duck club entrance. If your on foot I will give you a spot to go in that rarely gets used if you like.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

prumpf said:


> Thanks man! Looked in the wrong spot.
> 
> Here is where I was:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/41.117895,+-112.122110/@41.1179068,-112.1223404,18z/data=!3m1!1e3


This is the entrance to Bayview Duck Club. The entire western border of Bayview is shared with Howard Slough (HS). There is no public access to HS through Bayview. Howard Slough is NOT boat friendly. A fat wheeled bicycle would be the best method for reaching the the remote areas of HS. If you put in the effort to get to the remote areas, you can do well out there.


----------



## docmoggi (Oct 27, 2020)

Curious if HS is huntable by canoe and where the best access would be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

docmoggi said:


> Curious if HS is huntable by canoe and where the best access would be. Thanks in advance.


Very accessible for a canoe. Actually probably one of the best thing to use out there. You will need to jump the dikes into the other units.


----------

